# Ooops, please delete!



## Sour Roses (Dec 30, 2015)

.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Well it's experience, lots of practice. There's no naturally talented. It's like riding a bike, you must practice it until u learn it.. And when u got an amnesia, you still know it, as it stored in our procedural memory.


----------

